# Upgrading Tv Tires



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

We have a 2008 Tundra 5.7 4wd. We will be soon purchasing a trailer and need to upgrade the tires.
We live in snowy conditions, so we need something suitable for that too.

Size is 275/70/18
Looking at the BFG All-terrain T/A KO and the Michelin LTX M/S2

Any input or suggestions?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As you posted the tire size, I'm presuming you are taking about upgrading the Tundra's paws. After only 2 years? Generally speaking, the Tundra's "stock tires" are fine ... they don't need to be 'upgraded' for towing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i had cooper discovery on my last ruck......liked them more than the michelin's i have now.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

The stock tires on our Tundra are P275/65/18 and after 20,000 miles and an alignment issue are not looking very good. They have not handled well in the snow. We have not towed with them, but feel it's probably time for an upgrade.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

brickhouse said:


> The stock tires on our Tundra are P275/65/18 and after 20,000 miles and an alignment issue are not looking very good. They have not handled well in the snow. We have not towed with them, but feel it's probably time for an upgrade.


OOOOooo...yeah, I'd tend to agree.

Now, if the tires are spent - in only 20k miles - have you spoken to Toyota about their warranty? They should have lasted longer than that (under "normal" driving conditions)....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You'll want to make sure you're getting LT tires and not P rated which if you're getting the BFG A/T's that should take care of that. Another thing to consider is load rating. A good E rated tire(10ply) will be your best choice. ----Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> You'll want to make sure you're getting LT tires and not P rated which if you're getting the BFG A/T's that should take care of that. Another thing to consider is load rating. A good E rated tire(10ply) will be your best choice. ----Mike


X2 ideally look for a LT tire. They will handle towing a lot better than the P rated.

It looks like you are also going for a profile change? (Probably to get some LT's??)

You may need a speedo recal, but that's doable.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Definately going with LT


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

brickhouse said:


> Definately going with LT


Recently put new tires on my 08 Tundra Crewmax. Similar thing, after 27k the original tires were to the wear bars... appears to be a std life with the OEM tires (BF Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A) when you look at tirerack and Tundra forums. Yes those stock P tires are not ideal for towing and horrible in the snow. I just replaced the tires with LT275/65 R18 Firestone Destination A/T Load C. Was looking for Load D but hard to find in the 275/65R18 size. Didn't want to go with Load E as they seem to be overkill for a 1/2 ton, and even more extra weight. The Load C seemed to be a good compromise between the crappy P rated tires that came with and getting the LT type tire.

So far so good, but when they are pumped up over 40psi you notice a rougher ride (without load). Good to 50 psi, but 40-44 seems to be nice for towing and 32-35 for the every day driving.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have Toyo Open Country 10 ply that are siped. The siping is a dealer option where they make cuts in the tire to give them a Blizzak type traction on snow and ice. They work very well.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Goodyear wrangler silent Armor awesome in the snow. I had these tires on my old 150 and they were great in the snow they have the rocky mountain seal on them for being good in the snow. There one of the few non snow tires to get the rating. They were pretty quiet and rode nice but were a bit on the pricey side. I believe you get what you pay for in a tire.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

[quote name='Fellers' date='19 May 2010 - 07:13 PM' timestamp='1274314410' post='384197']
[quote name='brickhouse' date='19 May 2010 - 06:44 PM' timestamp='1274309041' post='384187']
Definately going with LT

Been running Michelin LT on my trucks since 2000, Michelins on all vehicles owned since 1980 (including a Toyota FJ60 for a couple of years in the mid-'80s). Fortunately, the OEM tires on the current Tundra are Michelin. Never had a quality problem with any of them. The only tire I ever had to replace due to road hazard conditions had an 8" spike in it that went in through the tread and came out through the sidewall right at the bead.

Any car that came without Michelins got them as soon as possible.

Happy Camping--

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

If you're a Costco member they're offering a $70 rebate thru 6/15, on a set Michelins which are already a good buy there. OR..
I just picked up a set of Goodrich T/A radials for the Mustang at Costco at a price nobody could touch...
.02
Eric


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Heard great reviews on the Toyo Open Country's as well as Goodyear's Silent Armour's. Considered both of them and I can't recall why I went with Nitto Duragrappler's - it may have been because they are predominantly a highway tire. We travelled every weekend in the hills and snow of Quebec from November to april and were truly impressed with their traction. Only complaint is they are stiff and unforgiving. But an LT tire should be that way and when we hook up the OB, I'm thankful for the surefootedness these tires provide. Amazing in my books.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

brickhouse said:


> We have a 2008 Tundra 5.7 4wd. We will be soon purchasing a trailer and need to upgrade the tires.
> We live in snowy conditions, so we need something suitable for that too.
> 
> Size is 275/70/18
> ...


Brickhouse,
I replaced the tires on my F350 last spring and went with the Michelin LTX AT2's in 275/70/18, load E, 10ply. Hands down, the best tires I have ever had on any of my trucks. Great ride and handling. Incredible traction in all conditions. We dry camp in the mountains - these tires handled the forest service roads, mud, rocks, dirt and never skipped a beat. This past winter we had several major snow storms - no kidding, I never needed 4wd. They are bit more agressive and expensive than the LTX MS2's, but great if you need the extra traction. And, if I'm not mistaken, still cheaper than the BFG AT's - especially in that 275/70/18 size. Now all that being said, I'm hearing a lot of great things about the LTX MS2's as well. I'll be putting those on the wife's Expedition soon as that vehicle only occasionally sees off road and is not used for towing duty. Good luck!

-Roman


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Have always had great results from BFG A/T's. Great performance, lasting tread life. Just keep them rotated and they are worth the money.

Jim


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone - youa re always such a huge help and a great resource. I think we are going with the Michelins! Getting the airbags and tires in one spot so they will knock it down a bit and with the current rebate, I think we are doing pretty well!


----------

